# International 544 clutch problems



## jdsteele3 (May 18, 2013)

I have an IH 544. It was fine two days ago did some light bushhoging and parked it. Yesterday I go out and it has no clutch pedal at all. The pedal is level with the floor. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum jdsteele3 it sounds like a linkage has come apart.
Check all the linkage rods to see if they're all connected.


----------



## jdsteele3 (May 18, 2013)

I adjusted the linkage that connects directly to the pedal. But I still have some play in the pedal. It acts like it wants to throw out but its not going all the way. Is there another linkage there that I can adjust?


----------

